# Women Given Life-in-Prison Sentence For Forcing 13 Year Old To Touch her Breast!



## Arnold (Jun 10, 2010)

*Women Given Life-in-Prison Sentence For Forcing 13 Year Old  To Touch her Breast!

**The lawmakers should all be required to see  psychiatrists!
*
*One-Size-Fits-All  Government*

  A Nevada woman named Michelle Lyn Taylor "kissed a  friend???s [13  year-old] child, forced him to touch her breast and asked him to  have  sex with her."
 That's bad, but should the punishment be... life in  prison? That was  the sentence that she got.






YouTube Video











In the sentencing,    the  defense attorney argues:
_"The sentence here shocks the  conscience??? The minimum penalty for  first degree murder is 50 years. She could  get 25 years for 2nd deg  murder... She is getting a greater penalty for letting  a boy touch her  breast than for murder.???_

 The prosecutor didn't argue that a life sentence was  reasonable --  rather, he just informed the judge that there was no choice:
_"This is the sentence that  the legislature of Nevada has created  for this type of crime??? now really there???s  nothing left to be done  except for the imposition of a life sentence."_
 after delivering the life sentence, The judge offered  a  confused-sounding explanation:

_Ms. Taylor, you were charged  with a crime with this sentence and  apparently you weren't offered any plea  deal... I've done a lot of  these cases and I can't figure it out. To tell you  the truth I don't  know why they charge what they charge... and why they give  plea bargans  to some and others not, but I know that you had a jury trial, and  you  were charged, and this is the sentence. Good luck._
 Good luck!?  Julie Stewart of the group "Families  Against Mandatory  Minimums" tells us:



> _We are  following this to its bitter end -- fighting  to get it overturned in the State  Supreme Court -- to try to make sure  that this is overturned not just for her  case, but that they overturn  the law._
> Once again, one-size-fits-all government policy  imposes its nasty  results.


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 10, 2010)

eligible for parole in ten years.


----------



## maniclion (Jun 10, 2010)

Good for her...our children are our assets for a richer life.  They don't need confusion in their lives fogging up the brain....They already say 1 in 3 kids drop out of High School, that's a whole lot of fucking bums laying about doing nothing.  Do we want to risk the handful of productive ones by letting horny old ugly women scar them for life?


----------



## Big Smoothy (Jun 10, 2010)

The sentence really, is life. 

OK, paroled after 10 years, she's still on parole for life.

Too long.  Stupid thing she did, but it shows the stupidity of the NV legislature.


----------

